# New Sig 10mm



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

SIG SAUER Expands LEGION Series with the Introduction of P220 LEGION 10mm SAO

NEWINGTON, N.H. - SIG SAUER, Inc. is pleased to announce the expansion of the LEGION series of pistols with the SIG SAUER P220 LEGION 10mm SAO.

"The P220 was the pistol that started it all for modern day SIG, and the introduction of the P220 LEGION 10mm SAO brings new features to a SIG classic," said Tom Taylor, Chief Marketing Officer and Executive Vice President, Commercial Sales. "This is a single action only pistol giving it a lighter trigger pull, combined with the increased energy of the 10mm round, for more power and performance. On top of that, we've added the exclusive SIG SAUER LEGION series features and enhancements, which really takes it to the next level, putting a modern twist on this SIG classic."

The SIG SAUER P220 LEGION 10mm SAO is a full-size, hammer fired pistol, featuring a Legion Gray stainless steel slide and frame, with X-RAY3 Day/Night Sights, and an ambidextrous manual safety. LEGION enhancements include a solid steel guide rod, enhanced checkering on the front strap and under the trigger guard, front cocking serrations for easy slide operations, black G-10 checkered grips with LEGION medallion inset on the grips, LEGION Chevron engraved on the slide, and includes three (3) 8-round magazines.

P220 LEGION 10mm SAO Specs:

Overall Length: 8.8in.

Overall Height: 5.5in.

Overall Width: 1.5in.

Barrel Length: 5in.

Sight Radius: 7in.

Weight (incl. magazine): 44oz.

By registering a SIG SAUER LEGION Series pistol owners become a part of the SIG SAUER LEGION. This includes members-only access to free gear and premium merchandise, in addition to exclusive LEGION Member only communications and events. To learn more about the SIG SAUER LEGION visit sigsauer.com.

The SIG SAUER P220 LEGION 10mm SAO is currently shipping and available for purchase at retailers nationwide. Complete product specs and information for the P220 LEGION 10mm SAO are available at sigsauer.com.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

A beast.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah it is, but it’s a Sig and I’d bet it functions flawlessly.


----------

